
Archive dump from the Galileo magnetometer patch - lisper
https://github.com/rongarret/gll-mag-patch/
======
emptybits
I wasn't familiar with that CPU so I just returned from an RCA 1802 rabbit
hole.[1]

Fascinating CPU with some neat 1970s applications (like spacecraft and the
ELFs). Oh, and a member of the Radiation-Hardened Microprocessors club.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_1802](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_1802)

------
userbinator
Seeing 1802 and Lisp together is not something that happens very often.

 _This code was written while I was an employee of JPL in 1993. I don 't know
what its copyright status is._

IANAL but I believe it would be public domain due to being a work of the US
government..

[https://www.quora.com/Is-content-produced-by-U-S-
government-...](https://www.quora.com/Is-content-produced-by-U-S-government-
contractors-such-as-NASA-JPL-and-NREL-in-the-public-domain)

~~~
FTA
JPL is run by California Institute of Technology and the work they do is under
contract to NASA, so I would be cautious about calling things that stem from
there a public domain government work.

~~~
JonathonW
JPL (or, rather, Caltech) maintains a blanket policy that the copyright to all
JPL-owned software remains with Caltech, although they do permit software (on
a case-by-case basis, as approved by the tech transfer office) to be open-
sourced:
[https://ott.jpl.nasa.gov/software](https://ott.jpl.nasa.gov/software)

In this case, the linked software definitely isn't public domain and it's most
likely not open source (since this wasn't an approved release through
JPL/Caltech). Also, given that the linked software's running on a spacecraft,
distributing it might be in violation of federal law (thanks to ITAR/EAR--
spacecraft and related articles are on the US Munitions List).

~~~
toomuchtodo
Correct me if I’m wrong, but does that mean Caltech gets to prevent the public
release of software taxpayers have funded through NASA (unless excepted by the
tech transfer dept)?

~~~
tibbetts
Once upon a time, before the internet and open source were a thing, leaving
copyright and patents with the university was believed to be the best way to
make innovation broadly available. The theory was it gave the university an
incentive to publicize and license tech. Otherwise the fear was that
government funded research would never be transferred to industry. This may no
longer be the old or best solution but it is the system in place.

